# Trying naturally with low sperm count/after live birth



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone on here has tried conceiving naturally with low sperm count following a live birth? 

We're having a FET at the moment, but we only have 1 Frostie, and reading you are very unlikely to get pregnant if the same cycle had a successful pregnancy. So if this doesn't work is it worth trying naturally? 
My DH count was very low best result 1million worst 0.1million.. I've read success stories with low count, after a successful pregnancy, how I can be more fertile now, but seems unrealistic as issue was always not enough sperm to get from A to B! I'm 35 this year, we can't really afford another fresh cycle, but realistically am i better off finding the money somehow? I've thought about seeing a specialist for my husbands count, but as he lost a teste at 16, then had Mumps at 27, orchatitis which led to his teste shrinking which hasn't really changed seems a waste of money? 

Hoping someone with experience in this area can help!


----------

